
Hacking the Human OS - jonbaer
http://spectrum.ieee.org/static/hacking-the-human-os
======
f_allwein
Very cool, but I'm not sure if "the Human OS" is the right metaphor here. This
seems to be more about human hardware - the OS would be what goes on in our
minds, what makes sense of the world, what regulates the way we live. Maybe
that would be a task for philosophers.

